# General Advice..



## veronicax (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, I am brand new on here and would just like some general advice and opinions..Obviously I am considering a move to Singapore as an expat, so i think I will list a little about me and then what I am looking for and then open it up for advice and opinions.. Thanks in advance..

About me:

I am a single 37 year old mom with one 7 year old son.

I have a Bachelor's of Science in Exercise Science.

I also have over 7 years of airline customer service experience.

I am very adaptable and have previously relocated my self to New York City without knowing a soul.

I only speak English but plan on learning some Chinese before I relocate.

What I would like:

An area with nice school's where I can send my son to public school (he is very academic)

A job in wellness/health or customer service related.

A decent salary that allows for some traveling and exploring.

A two bed room apartment: doesn't have to be fancy but would love a bathtub and a small pool would be a bonus.

30 mins or less commute to work and or city centre.

A awesome experience for me and my son where we can learn new things and meet new friends !!


----------

